# Paul's Neo-Retro Cantilever Brakes?



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Does anyone here use Paul's Neo-Retro Cantilever Brakes in place of actual retro Canti brakes on any of their vintage rides?

They cetainly look cool as a modern functioning but "retro" looking brake to be used on a VRC daily rider, but I see SO many sets of these for sale used on the secondary market, so I'm wondering why so many people buy them and resell them with limited use?

I've heard that they're too powerful for certain bikes/forks and can cause face plants, but I am thinking of trying some for my 1990 Wicked Fat Chance that has a very beefy box crown fork, so any thoughts? They obviously would not be period correct on a 1990 bike but they sure might look cool! I'm currently running WTB Speedmaster Cantilevers on this bike and am just not feeling them, so my first choice of a replacement would be old school wide profile Deore XTs in Black, but I only have enough for 1 wheel, so I've been drawn to the Paul's Neo-Retros, but something seems off about them...need some input please.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I use then them on my CX bike. They're no more powerful than any other canti brake. They're nice, nothing spectacular. They use v-brake pads instead of canti pads, so adjustment is easier. Otherwise, they're no diffrent from using an old Mafac brake.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> I use then them on my CX bike. They're no more powerful than any other canti brake. They're nice, nothing spectacular. They use v-brake pads instead of canti pads, so adjustment is easier. Otherwise, they're no diffrent from using an old Mafac brake.


Couldn't have said that any better. I actually swapped these brakes out for v brakes on my cross bike, because they performed with such mediocrity...they look beautiful, but the power is not awe-inspiring.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks! Those are both helpful answers to my question!

There obviously is a certain aesthetically pleasing aspect that goes with the whole VRC "bike collecting" mindframe but if something looks cool but doesn't quite work, there's no point in using it on a bike that will be ridden-Plus something integral like brakes must perform well! :thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Speed modulators would be a better name. Compared to older cantilevers, that power is probably similar but if you have gotten accustomed to discs or V's, you might be in trouble at the bottom of the big hills!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Jeff,
I actually use V-Brakes, Discs, Roller-Cams and recently got back into Cantilevers via the Wicked Fat Chance and a Ritchey that has a U-brake Rear and Cantilever front, so I had forgotten about the way cantilevers feel, which is not bad for the riding that I do, but I still like Roller-Cams the best for some unknown reason...I just can't dial in the WTB Cantilevers to feel "safe" using them.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

best cantis i know:
xtr
DC 987s
deore DX.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

I've set up a lot of bikes using Paul brakes and they all work reasonably well but I would avoid using either the Stop Lites or Cross Tops. Stop Lites tend to be under powered and their old design that didn't feature the knurled section where the adjuster washer came in contact with the brake arms had a tendency to slip no matter how tight you clamped them but for lighter riders or for a townie they are fine. The Stop Lites are dangerous and should be removed and replaced with something else. 
That said, however the new Touring Cantis and Neo Retros are plenty strong. If you set up the Neo Retro brakes well they are about as strong as old Onza brakes. The only problems I had run across was that you will need to use a couple more washers in them in order to them up correctly for a mountain bike's canti boss spacing and the slot for the pad adjustment can be longer in order to get the best pad to rim placement.
Note: ALL Paul brakes work best with Paul brake levers. Yeah, I've set bikes up using Shimano, Suntour or even Campy brake levers (on a cross bike) but since the Paul brake levers are so smooth and light might as well go all the way.


----------

